# Portupgrade failed of linux_base-f10



## woodelf (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I am using FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-p2 with i386 version.

Today, when I try portupgrade of linux_base-f10, the following error occurs:


```
===>   linux_base-f10-10_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio - found
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/local/lib/librpmio-5.2.so not defined
===>  Patching for linux_base-f10-10_4
===>  Configuring for linux_base-f10-10_4
===>  Building for linux_base-f10-10_4
cannot create /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/etc/ld.so.conf: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2
```

And I have already put 
	
	



```
linux_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf and 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf.

Your kind help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 10, 2011)

Are you using the "-rR" switch ?


----------



## woodelf (Feb 11, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Are you using the "-rR" switch ?


No, I just use the command:

```
portupgrade linux_base-f10
```


----------



## gkontos (Feb 11, 2011)

Then try it like this:

[CMD=]portupgrade -rR linux_base-f10[/CMD]


----------



## woodelf (Feb 11, 2011)

Not work....still the same error.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2011)

Something is screwed up with other packages.  rpm, or lzma.  /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20090921 may apply.

If this is another one of those situations where the ports haven't been upgraded in ages and /usr/ports/UPDATING has been ignored, install ports-mgmt/portmaster and see the "complete reinstallation of all your ports" section at the end of the man page.


----------



## woodelf (Feb 12, 2011)

Solved...I deinstalled rpm-5.2.1 and I tried portupgrade again, then everything's done.
Thank you all for your kind help.


----------

